# Weekly Self-Improvement Challenge #2: Just Say Hi...x5



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Dun Dun Dun!

---------------------------------------

Just Say Hi...x5
Stop five members of the sex you are attracted to and initiate a conversation.

Five people you say! Dat's cray cray! Well hold on just a minute, partner - you have options here. The bare minimum to complete this challenge is to step up your game just a tad and initiate actual conversations with *TWO* random people. The other three can be more literal: just say hi! Passing by someone on the way to class? Smile, keep eye contact, and say hello! Waiting in line at Starbucks and a lovely stud or studette is standing behind you? Turn around, smile and make eye contact, and say hi! Remember though, it has to be loud and clear enough so they can hear it - if they don't respond it doesn't count! And who knows? Maybe that hi could turn into actual conversation! Do your best to make that happen, regardless of whether you've met the minimum requirements already or not. If you can have conversations with FIVE randoms, who knows? Maybe a little bonus for you.

For those who failed challenge #1 (including myself...sad face), there is hope! We get to try again. Keep in mind that we can NOT simply jump to challenge #2, nor can we do both in one period. I want to keep some of the competitive aspect going while still allowing people to get back on the horse and try again. So basically, *NEW PARTICIPANTS* can sign up in this thread and try for the very first time, and old participants who didn't complete #1 are already signed up and can try again. Then, once challenge #3 comes out, those who completed a challenge can move on to the next one (whether that be #2 or #3), and new participants can sign up for #1. GOT IT? Good.





^applies to girls and guys

http://www.ted.com/talks/amy_cuddy_your_body_language_shapes_who_you_are.html

CHALLENGE #1 PARTICIPANTS
------------------------------------------------------
{ Initiate conversation with one random person you are attracted to }
rymo
crashnbasher
srschirm
Fruitcake
WD3
*splitimage*
stoolie
Ivan AG
Primordial Loop
*AllToAll*
RogerPezman
jayjaythejetplane
cheezitlover

CHALLENGE #2 PARTICIPANTS
-----------------------------------------------------
*bwidger85*
Logitech
Barette
Zeeshan
*tbyrfan*
*squall78*
nautilus
Sourdog
Animekid
*seafolly*


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Your posts crack me up lol.

Let's do this!


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Very cool, good luck to all. I really like this idea. When I was getting over my agoraphobia, my therapist would go out with me and challenge me to say hi to strangers. Good exposure therapy, and it really helped. 

I say hi to strangers regularly, and I can also start conversations with strangers with no problem. 

Go go all! You can do it. :3


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Tangerine said:


> Very cool, good luck to all. I really like this idea. When I was getting over my agoraphobia, my therapist would go out with me and challenge me to say hi to strangers. Good exposure therapy, and it really helped.
> 
> I say hi to strangers regularly, and I can also start conversations with strangers with no problem.
> 
> Go go all! You can do it. :3


Wow...total boss over here. Why not sign up anyway then? The challenges will of course be getting more difficult as they progress. And it's not just strangers, it's someone you find at least somewhat attractive (in other words, talking to an elderly woman crossing the street doesn't count - unless you're into that kind of thing, of course).


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

EPIC SELF-IMPROVEMENT CHALLENGE

Five... that is cray cray!


I'll try two. What the hey? I'm probably going to be drunk all day starting Wednesday, so I'm sorry to the guys who are unlucky enough to get this drunk lady all up in their biznezz.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> EPIC SELF-IMPROVEMENT CHALLENGE
> 
> Five... that is cray cray!
> 
> I'll try two. What the hey? I'm probably going to be drunk all day starting Wednesday, so I'm sorry to the guys who are unlucky enough to get this drunk lady all up in their biznezz.


Gotta start with #1 (initiate convo with one person) so I'll sign you up for that. Feel free to get up in more than one guy's biznezz though.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Would it count if I smile at him/her and he/she approaches and starts the conversation? Or would that be taking the easy way out?

I need rules here, man, or I'll easily find loopholes.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

If I could do that, I wouldn't be on this site in the first place. (You didn't put any prohibition on negative self-pitying comments in this thread so I assume you want them. ) Girls are scary. For now I'll just stick to walking through parks and alleys at night to fight crime.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> If I could do that, I wouldn't be on this site in the first place. (You didn't put any prohibition on negative self-pitying comments in this thread so I assume you want them. ) Girls are scary. For now I'll just stick to walking through parks and alleys at night to fight crime.


I fully approve of you super hero antics, but of course you can talk to a girl. You are physically capable of talking (I assume), so yes, you could complete this challenge.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> Would it count if I smile at him/her and he/she approaches and starts the conversation? Or would that be taking the easy way out?
> 
> I need rules here, man, or I'll easily find loopholes.


_You_ have to approach


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Week 3 Challenge: Set up a kissing booth and charge $5 each.

:cuddle


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

arnie said:


> Week 3 Challenge: Set up a kissing booth and charge $5 each.
> 
> :cuddle


I like where your head's at


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Maybe I'll just skip all the challenges and go the hooker route :idea


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Madax said:


> Maybe I'll just skip all the challenges and go the hooker route :idea


Challenges are about breaking out of your shell, not getting laid (although if that happens along the way, great). You haven't tried the challenges yet, so why would you jump to that extreme?


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

rymo said:


> Challenges are about breaking out of your shell, not getting laid (although if that happens along the way, great). You haven't tried the challenges yet, so why would you jump to that extreme?


Joking...


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Madax said:


> Joking...


I...see...

So are you signing up or what?


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

rymo said:


> I...see...
> 
> So are you signing up or what?


No

I'm not there yet


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Madax said:


> No
> 
> I'm not there yet


You'll never be there unless you just do it, but alrighty.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

rymo said:


> You'll never be there unless you just do it, but alrighty.


I'm still working on looking at other women. Don't want to put too much on my plate.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes....I love it

So two actual attempts at conversation, and three i can just say Hi Passingly. I am in.

We have two weeks for this right?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Zeeshan said:


> Yes....I love it
> 
> So two actual attempts at conversation, and three i can just say Hi Passingly. I am in.
> 
> We have two weeks for this right?


Indeed


----------



## splitimage (Jul 18, 2012)

Smiled at an attractive guy on the subway lastnight (who smiled back). Not quite a "hi", but making progress


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Ah snap. **** just got real.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Alright, the challenge is underway! If I didn't just come down with a cold I'd be out and about already. (Unless it would count if I sneezed on a guy as a conversation starter...)

P.S. If anyone wants an intimidating countdown to stare at:
http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20121202T0744&p0=137&msg=Challenge+#2&csz=1#


----------



## RogerPezman (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm in. Sign me on Challenge #1.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Just saw the most beautiful man in my kitchen. I'm not even kidding. It's like he appeared so that I could complete this challenge. Or he's simply my roommate's hot friend...

I was getting my laundry and, lo and behold, there he was. I said hello and we talked about pizza as I took my things out of the washing machine.

That was too easy, though. Hopefully I'll have a better story next Monday.


----------



## Logitech (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't mean to be the unflushed toilet bowl in the party but... What if you think you have a chance with the girl you talked to the first time? Also, these new girls have to be complete strangers, correct?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Logitech said:


> I don't mean to be the unflushed toilet bowl in the party but... What if you think you have a chance with the girl you talked to the first time? Also, these new girls have to be complete strangers, correct?


the idea is to overcome fear,

anyhow day one was a dissapoint for me despite numerous oppurtunities


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

While waiting for the bus, made eye contact with a guy I've seen around (might be the brother of someone I know, but never talked to him), smiled and said hi. He didn't say anything, but smiled back. Does the other person have to respond verbally, or do you just have to know the other person heard you for it to count?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

nautilus said:


> While waiting for the bus, made eye contact with a guy I've seen around (might be the brother of someone I know, but never talked to him), smiled and said hi. He didn't say anything, but smiled back. Does the other person have to respond verbally, or do you just have to know the other person heard you for it to count?


I mean that is clear case where he absolutely heard you, so that definitely counts!


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

rymo said:


> I mean that is clear case where he absolutely heard you, so that definitely counts!


Awesome :boogie One down, four to go.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

rymo said:


>


Did I just see a guy initiate conversation with two girls while cosplaying!?

Holy crap he's smooth!


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Had a conversation with a cute customer at my work which I never usually do. So i guess thats 1 down for me.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Droidsteel said:


> Did I just see a guy initiate conversation with two girls while cosplaying!?
> 
> Holy crap he's smooth!


Dude check this out then


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Sourdog said:


> Had a conversation with a cute customer at my work which I never usually do. So i guess thats 1 down for me.


Congrats man.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay, so, I personally feel ive done one of the 4. I was on the plane and talked to the guy next to me who was really cute. Okay, he said hi first and initiated conversation, but just by saying like "man this plane is small" stuff that doesnt require a big response but that I gave anyway. We talked the entire plane ride, for like an hour amd a half, pretty smoothly. The only bump would be him talking about parties, lol, cause im a loser with no life so I didnt have anything to contribute and felt awkward, but c'mon, and hour amd a half of straight constant talking with a cute stranger on a plane, I think I desevlrve to get thay 1/5 checked off. And he asked my name before we left and shook hands and said maybe wed see each other around and where on campus I am and where he lives, so he fouldnt have hated coversing witg me. Okay I know I didnt initiate, but Rymo, I thin k you have to ggive it to me there, I did pretty good! Like afriggin over an hour of constant talking with barely oa lull.. He did carry a lot of the convp, but I asked questions and talked a good bit, and hr was really friendly and easy to talk to, so that made is easy too.

Im also on my phone at the airport and tried to eliminate as m an y errore as I could, so excuse the mistake

also to note, I noticed all my nervous gestures and stoppe a muself as soob aa I was doing them, and that helped.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

^ Nice!  At the _very_ least you should get bonus points; it's hard keeping rapport with someone for that long the first time you meet them, especially if they're attractive. So wait, he goes to the same school as you?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Barette said:


> Okay, so, I personally feel ive done one of the 4. I was on the plane and talked to the guy next to me who was really cute. Okay, he said hi first and initiated conversation, but just by saying like "man this plane is small" stuff that doesnt require a big response but that I gave anyway. We talked the entire plane ride, for like an hour amd a half, pretty smoothly. The only bump would be him talking about parties, lol, cause im a loser with no life so I didnt have anything to contribute and felt awkward, but c'mon, and hour amd a half of straight constant talking with a cute stranger on a plane, I think I desevlrve to get thay 1/5 checked off. And he asked my name before we left and shook hands and said maybe wed see each other around and where on campus I am and where he lives, so he fouldnt have hated coversing witg me. Okay I know I didnt initiate, but Rymo, I thin k you have to ggive it to me there, I did pretty good! Like afriggin over an hour of constant talking with barely oa lull.. He did carry a lot of the convp, but I asked questions and talked a good bit, and hr was really friendly and easy to talk to, so that made is easy too.
> 
> Im also on my phone at the airport and tried to eliminate as m an y errore as I could, so excuse the mistake
> 
> also to note, I noticed all my nervous gestures and *stoppe a muself as soob aa* I was doing them, and that helped.


I knew you were Somalian.

Yeh - of course that counts. Nice job!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Nautilus, no he goes to another another college in Wilmington, but he has buddies at my college so he knows it well, and lives in an apartment building right off my campus that I knew of already that a lot of kids from my college live at.



rymo said:


> I knew you were Somalian.
> 
> Yeh - of course that counts. Nice job!


Haha XD

Okay good! I was thinking it wouldn't count because I didnt initiate the convo.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice job everyone! this is a "winning" thread!






LOVE THIS SONG BTW!!!!!!!


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I talked to a new girl at work today, I'm not sure if this counts because this was at my work, but we talked quite a bit. She was pretty damn cute too.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

well, i did talk to an attractive girl in person two days ago and it was a conversation about guitars and her playing guitar so I guess I'll chalk this one up for #1 of 5. I also talked to another attractive girl but it was more of a forced introduction so I don't want to count that


----------



## splitimage (Jul 18, 2012)

Challenge #1 complete.

I decided that since I didn't have any other plans for going out this weekend, I would go over to the nearby coffee shop this afternoon. While I was there, I heard the person sitting at the table next to me talking on his phone in French. I was kind of curious as to where he was from (you don't usually hear people speaking French in the area where I live), so I said hello to him in French when he was off the phone. We talked for a little bit (he was from Montreal, which is one place I would love to visit), and then when the conversation hit an awkward silence, I said I had to go.

Glad to have finally gotten through the first challenge, even if it did take a bit longer.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Talked briefly with two girls today on campus. One.had a.boyfriend and the other i never asked.

+3 total


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

You guys are awesome and inspiring. I would try this if I wasn't a shut-in!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Cocaine Unicorn said:


> You guys are awesome and inspiring. I would try this if I wasn't a shut-in!


You can still go for it! I'm an entire shut-in, the definition of the word hermit, but somehow talked to two guys, and smiled at a few so far (but didn't have the balls to say hi yet).


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> You can still go for it! I'm an entire shut-in, the definition of the word hermit, but somehow talked to two guys, and smiled at a few so far (but didn't have the balls to say hi yet).


Respect knuckles. I might try the smiling thing, actually... that sounds do-able. _Maybe_.


----------



## Melon (Nov 25, 2012)

If I said Hi to a girl and smiled, I would be arrested.

Think of Sheldon Cooper smiling. I'm like that. I don't smile, at least not not well at all.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Melon said:


> If I said Hi to a girl and smiled, I would be arrested.
> 
> Think of Sheldon Cooper smiling. I'm like that. I don't smile, at least not not well at all.


I couldn't smile for **** a few years ago. This might sound weird, but I practiced in the mirror and by taking pictures of myself. Over and over. My motivation was initially for online dating, because I had 0 good pictures of myself. I had to practice to be able to get a good pic of me smiling, and I actually did get better at smiling because of it.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Put me on the board for one hi....she didnt really respond just gave a facial expression acknowledge

2 his to go 2 convos to go


----------



## Melon (Nov 25, 2012)

rymo said:


> I couldn't smile for **** a few years ago. This might sound weird, but I practiced in the mirror and by taking pictures of myself. Over and over. My motivation was initially for online dating, because I had 0 good pictures of myself. I had to practice to be able to get a good pic of me smiling, and I actually did get better at smiling because of it.


Good for you.

I'm mixed race and I don't look good in many types of lighting, but I seriously suck at smiling, I just don't have the correct face to smile I guess.

It looks fake and it is fake. I'm however very good at looking glum and brooding.

My dating photo is just me looking glum. I'll send you, could do with some info on how to improve myself.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought I would have more than one, but I only initiated once. 
My friends and I were hanging out at this venue where bands usually play, but today they had karaoke.Two of my friends went out for a smoke and I accompanied them. We were talking among ourselves and I noticed one of the guys who'd sang earlier looking at me. I simply said I "liked his song" and he said thanks and we started chatting. His name is Wesley and he was freaking cute (soo my type he should've had my name written all over him).
Later he told me he was going to the bar next door, but I was too chicken to follow or casually go afterwards. _Shoulda, woulda, coulda_. Williamsburg is filled with a plethora of cute guys, so next time I'll try to be more "aggressive."


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> Decided to get the easier part of the challenge over with today, lol - I smiled and said hi to three guys while walking around campus. They all did the same to me but looked really surprised at first (guess that's normal though). It helps that they looked friendly; not a lot of guys my age look very friendly or approachable.
> 
> I really hate my smile and am really insecure about it so this helps.


Wow 3 in one day....sigh I'm going to have to step up my game


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

How do these threads keep passing me by? Ugh.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> How do these threads keep passing me by? Ugh.


you can certainly still sign up


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Muchas gracias. I've just read up on the the first challenge...


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

This hot bespectacled chick looked at me in the elevator today. And when she got off, she said something like "Have a nice day." And then I mumbled "see ya" or something in response. CHALLENGE COMPLETE. :clap


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

When does this challenge end? A week?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> When does this challenge end? A week?


I'm hoping for a slight extension


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Well this was easier than the first one by far!

1. Said hi to a guy who looked about my age on the subway. I couldn't tell if he was cute or not because he was dressed as Santa. Beard and all. He was clearly enjoying the situation so that was easy. 

2. Said hi to a man two days ago while walking my dog. I don't know his name but we vary from just saying hi to talking for half an hour about everything under the sun. 

3. Said hi to a man last week while grocery shopping (that was the second time I've ever grocery shopped on my own, by the way). He insisted on letting me go first despite having less groceries than I did. Chivalry is not dead. 

4. Said hi to a girl on Friday night that I had met before at a loud party (introductions happened). She didn't remember me.  But...we got along great despite that awkward bump. 

5. Everyone else I've said hi to in the last week I've met at least twice before OR it was a person working at a store so...um...so does the fact that I freaking sang karaoke (sober) count?!?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

seafolly said:


> Well this was easier than the first one by far!
> 
> 1. Said hi to a guy who looked about my age on the subway. I couldn't tell if he was cute or not because he was dressed as Santa. Beard and all. He was clearly enjoying the situation so that was easy.
> 
> ...


Oh karaoke counts alright (assuming you sang One Direction). Congrats!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> I'm hoping for a slight extension


I am too, even though we've had two weeks XD

What day does this challenge end, though? Friday?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> please take me out of the challenge i am done with this stuff


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

The next challenge should be compliment, and walk away. :teeth


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> stop. i am done


Did something happen?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

tbyrfan said:


> stop. i am done


What happened?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Talked to two girls today at campus. The details will be in the "what are you doing to get a girl" thread.

I have completed challenge #2 and talked to all 5 girls with brief conversations.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

rymo said:


> Oh karaoke counts alright (assuming you sang One Direction). Congrats!


Sweet! 

Actually it was Spice Girls. And Footloose. And Can't Hurry Love.  This is why therapists can't deal with me. I can sometimes pull off things like that which normal folks don't like doing, and yet I can barely leave the house.

*messed up*


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I just accidentally fell backwards head-first into a guy's crotch earlier tonight, like pretty much head butted him right in the dick, so can that count? Given I was in a wheelchair at the time, I couldn't get up so I was leaning against his groinal area for a good 3 seconds of pure awkwardness. I feel like that's more direct than a "hi".


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Barette said:


> I just accidentally fell backwards head-first into a guy's crotch earlier tonight, like pretty much head butted him right in the dick, so can that count? Given I was in a wheelchair at the time, I couldn't get up so I was leaning against his groinal area for a good 3 seconds of pure awkwardness. I feel like that's more direct than a "hi".


If you're asking whether or not third base counts, then yes, yes it does. You are now a master of the direct approach.

Why were you in a wheelchair?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

rymo said:


> If you're asking whether or not third base counts, then yes, yes it does. You are now a master of the direct approach.
> 
> Why were you in a wheelchair?


Awesome. I'm gonna have to start using that approach more often now.

I was filming my project for my class, and was a wheelchair girl that gets strangled. It was a lot of fun, it was the part I was born to play. I was supposed to get tipped over and the back of the wheelchair just lean against his knee, but it didn't go as planned.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Barette said:


> Awesome. I'm gonna have to start using that approach more often now.
> 
> I was filming my project for my class, and was a wheelchair girl that gets strangled. It was a lot of fun, it was the part I was born to play. I was supposed to get tipped over and the back of the wheelchair just lean against his knee, but it didn't go as planned.


Oh it went as planned alright. You just didn't realize it


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

rymo said:


> Oh it went as planned alright. You just didn't realize it


Haha XD If only we were making that kind of movie.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Barette said:


> I just accidentally fell backwards head-first into a guy's crotch earlier tonight, like pretty much head butted him right in the dick, so can that count? Given I was in a wheelchair at the time, I couldn't get up so I was leaning against his groinal area for a good 3 seconds of pure awkwardness. I feel like that's more direct than a "hi".


Ah yes, nothing quite like the good old head butt to the balls move, eh? Bring s a tear to my eye every time


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Finally, another one down; I was walking out of econ class at about the same time as a handsome guy (who says sideburns are out of style?) and only had to slow down a little to say something. Nothing fantastic, just some comment about how the class was getting interesting and asked if he liked it so far. One more exchange then we were headed in different directions, so I ended with my signature dorky little wave. A very neutral exchange, really, but I'm just glad I didn't have to think before acting for once.

I've got my work cut out for me in the next couple days; three more to go.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^Good job!

I can't do the challenge anymore, I lost my last contact this week and so I'm left with my nerdy glasses, so alas I cannot talk to any boys.


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

These challenges sound like just the thing I need... Thanks!


----------



## Logitech (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm out. I've given up. And the best part is no one will stop me because no one really cares. So let the people who will rot rot, I suppose. Take me off that list. I'm done.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

I did all these challenges in one day due to Macys making me the Frargrence guy on tuesday and that was nuts. Anxiety kicked my butt for the first 3 hrs and then eventually I told my self to stop caring and had fun with it.......................That didn't really work but I survived hahaha


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

When's our official deadline? Sunday morning? Sunday evening?



Barette said:


> I can't do the challenge anymore, I lost my last contact this week and so I'm left with my nerdy glasses, so alas I cannot talk to any boys.


Sure you can! But then, I love wearing glasses (even though I only need them for distance); they make me feel smart and classy. Failing that you could just wander about without them, crashing into random guys. It could be like the wheelchair incident :b


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Official deadline is tonight. But challenge is extended till Next Friday.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay, serious question, can the headbutting really count, because I did say a few things to the guy beforehand, he seemed nice. So we did exchange a few words, haha. I guess I can say hi to a few people since I'm leaving here in like 10 days so I can just say eff it and say hi despite my nerdy glasses, I can't talk to anyone though.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Barette said:


> Okay, serious question, can the headbutting really count, because I did say a few things to the guy beforehand, he seemed nice. So we did exchange a few words, haha. I guess I can say hi to a few people since I'm leaving here in like 10 days so I can just say eff it and say hi despite my nerdy glasses, I can't talk to anyone though.


I think the only way that the headbutting wouldn't count is if your head touched his crotch and you ran off without saying a word...

Where are you vising? I'm so jealous of people who are travelling even if it's somewhere really boring like Connecticut...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> I think the only way that the headbutting wouldn't count is if your head touched his crotch and you ran off without saying a word...
> 
> Where are you vising? I'm so jealous of people who are travelling even if it's somewhere really boring like Connecticut...


Haha good, cause I talked to him (barely, just like a comment or two to the general room) after the headbutting.

And I'm actually moving back home to Connecticut lol (which NC is somehow even more boring than CT, lol) I'm only in NC for school and I'm dropping out for now so I'm coming back to CT at the end of the semester.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Barette said:


> Haha good, cause I talked to him (barely, just like a comment or two to the general room) after the headbutting.
> 
> *And I'm moving back home to Connecticut (which NC is even more boring than CT, lol) I'm only in NC for school and I'm dropping out for now so I'm coming back to CT at the end of the semester*.


:lol Now I feel bad I was pooping on CT. I'm sorry to hear you're dropping out. Unless you feel happy about the decision and it's for the best. Come to Boston! It's boring, too, but definitely less so than CT and NC!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> :lol Now I feel bad I was pooping on CT. I'm sorry to hear you're dropping out. Unless you feel happy about the decision and it's for the best. Come to Boston! It's boring, too, but definitely less so than CT and NC!


Haha XD Don't feel bad! I thought it was hilarious haha And CT is extraordinarily boring, even being next to New Haven there's still nothing to do.

I'm feeling pretty good about the decision. A little stupid for it, but I need a break like nothing else. 
Haha I love Boston! I love MA really, I haven't been a lot but it's a nice little state, I really have been thinking of going to school there next, either that or NYC (only place I'm not bored).


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Barette said:


> Haha XD Don't feel bad! I thought it was hilarious haha And CT is extraordinarily boring, even being next to New Haven there's still nothing to do.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good about the decision. A little stupid for it, but I need a break like nothing else.
> Haha I love Boston! I love MA really, I haven't been a lot but it's a nice little state, I really have been thinking of going to school there next, either that or NYC (only place I'm not bored).


Boston is great if you're a student, but if you love NYC and can afford it I would definitely choose it over Boston. It's also the only city I've visited thus far that doesn't bore me. I may actually move to NYC in June after I graduate, so maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Boston is great if you're a student, but if you love NYC and can afford it I would definitely choose it over Boston. It's also the only city I've visited thus far that doesn't bore me. I may actually move to NYC in June after I graduate, so maybe I'll see you there!


Haha Maybe! Hopefully it goes well for both of us! Everyone I know who's lived in NYC says it's an experience like no other.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

rymo said:


> Official deadline is tonight. But challenge is extended till Next Friday.


Thanks. You can put two hi's on my counter but I still need to do my 2 approaches.

Must continue challange at all costs


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Already completed in an older training I made. But will do it Monday again. My main prob is asking any girls I like (which are much just when I went to the city). I can talk to older people or some men, but never sex, nice or lovely women. I would do some meaningless smalltalk (I learned that a bit through training), but never aks them out or for sex etc. Main problem. I am "love shy" btw.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Barette said:


> ^Good job!
> 
> I can't do the challenge anymore, I lost my last contact this week and so I'm left with my nerdy glasses, so alas I cannot talk to any boys.


Nerdy glasses are sexy, send me a pic ?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Just got my third hi in

Girl in lineup for coffee I was staring at her like she was a delicious something

She looked at me as I was ordering and as our eyes me we said hi


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

K i got 1 hi and 2 convos so far


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Sourdog said:


> K i got 1 hi and 2 convos so far


do tell


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> do tell


Well, I said hi to a pretty blond girl I saw walking past me in a grocery store, she said hi back .
I had a conversation with another girl at the same grocery store. I said I thought I recognized her from somewhere (I didn't) and she said she teaches, so we talked about school and teaching for a little bit. 
And actually I talked with a new fellow employee so I wont count the second conversation.

So i guess i have 1 hi 1 conversation


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^This is rymo's thread so he might disagree with me, but I think your other conversation counts. You could've not acknowledged her, which is easy with SA, but you talked to her.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Do shop attendents or doctors (female) personal count ? I mean they need to be friendly it´s their job. Had some trouble with this today, even if I tried it before. Guess women + me bad days or both 

I have 1 hi though: 1 unknown woman in the streets she just said also "hello" and went her way. she was surprised however.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I got 2 more hi's today.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Said hi to a guy from my yoga class and he said hi back. (I'd actually been surreptitiously checking him out every now and then since the beginning of the semester, lol.) If I'd been a little quicker on my feet I probably could have turned it into a conversation... but I'm happy with it.

3/5 down! Taking longer than I planned, but I'm glad for the extension.


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

Talked to this one girl at the dentist's office about the end of the world this month, and pretty much stuff like that for a while.

Told this girl I bought lego's from for a toy drive lego's are getting damn expensive. Not much in conversation but I figured I'd open up a bit.

I've never seen this girl at my workplace so I asked her if she works here. Our conversation got cut short by a secret santa gathering.

I said Hi to a bunch of girls but I can't even remember who I said them to exactly. Anyway challenge completed. Took me longer than expected because I'm so busy nowadays, but there's always time to talk to some cute girls.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

So disappointed with myself so very diss appointed don't think I'll make it


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

4/5 down; said hi to a guy while waiting at the bus stop. I've seen him around a lot, but never said anything before. It came out a looot quieter than I planned, but he gave a vague smile back. I got the eye contact better than usual, at least (maybe that's why my hi was so quiet, lol). Now I just need one more conversation within the next couple of days. Somehow.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

So this ends on friday?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Sourdog said:


> So this ends on friday?


Friday night yeh


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My anxiety fluctuates a lot. Sometimes I can talk with strangers no problem and other times I can't even look them in the eye.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

rymo said:


> Friday night yeh


How are you doing with this challenge Rymo?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Sourdog said:


> How are you doing with this challenge Rymo?


I'm on Challenge #1 still and I have been struggling with my confidence for the past few weeks or so, but I will complete it for sure.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

What's the rule regarding initiation? I'm guessing it doesn't count if I return a "Hello".


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

rymo said:


> Friday night yeh


Wont make this one in time, can you redirect me to challenge No1 please?
Also repeat my question if clerks in shops, doctors etc. would count ? But guess not they cant simply run away and are trained to be friendly with people.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Hmm, what's a good pickup line? 
How about "You're all that, in a bag of chips." or "You just made my weedle use string shot"
I think i've been watching too much Simple pickup.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Sourdog said:


> Hmm, what's a good pickup line?
> How about "You're all that, in a bag of chips." or "You just made my weedle use string shot"
> I think i've been watching too much Simple pickup.


Are you a miner? No? Good cuz I wanna make your bedrock.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Are you from Tennessee? Cause I wanna be in your uterus.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Sourdog said:


> Hmm, what's a good pickup line?
> How about "You're all that, in a bag of chips." or "You just made my weedle use string shot"
> I think i've been watching too much Simple pickup.



Do you have a band-aid? Cause I scraped my knee falling for you.
If you were homework, I would do you on a table.
 Are you going to kiss me or do I have to lie to my diary again?
If you were a triangle, you would be acute one.
Was your dad a baker? Cause you're a cutie pie.
Is your dad a mechanic? Cause you've got a finely tuned body.
Can I have directions? To your heart?
Can I have a picture of you? I want to show Santa what I want for Christmas.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

You come back to my country. I will look after you. I will give you money. I will give you automobile car, a television remote control. We will be together. But if you cheat on me I will crush you.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Sourdog said:


> Hmm, what's a good pickup line?
> How about "You're all that, in a bag of chips." or "You just made my weedle use string shot"
> I think i've been watching too much Simple pickup.


Don't liken your penis to a Weedle.

Now, Rayquaza on the other hand....


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

The all time favorite

Nice shoes do you wanna ****


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

In AC for cousin's bday, went outside with some of the posse and went up to some girl outside and started talking to her. Woooo.


----------



## stoolie (Feb 12, 2011)

Barette said:


> Are you from Tennessee? Cause I wanna be in your uterus.


I also don't get. Please explain 

IF there is anything to explain and it isn't just completely random.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

rymo said:


> In AC for cousin's bday, went outside with some of the posse and went up to some girl outside and started talking to her. Woooo.


Ah hellz yea son


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Trix r for kidz.... but i aint no bunny and you aint no bunny.... but we r mammels.... do it like they do in de discovery channel?

What's yo number? Iight, shoot.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

stoolie said:


> I also don't get. Please explain
> 
> IF there is anything to explain and it isn't just completely random.


There's nothing to explain, I was going on like 20 hours no sleep so I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

You just say hi to 5 people? And what was challenge 1?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I attempted a conversation with this total babe in the elevator. I'll say attempted and leave it at that so that's 4


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Man, I didn't make it. I was only one conversation short, too. On the other hand, I would never have referred to it as "only one conversation" during challenge #1, so that's progress. I came close a few times; now that I'm starting to notice where the opportunities are, I just need to react faster.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, I didn't make it either. I did one conversation, and said hi to a few guys when I was in NYC (though they'd smiled at me first, with the exception of one who looked like Prince Harry and just gave me a scowl, but **** him). I've been feeling too down to make another conversation. So I guess I was just one convo away, but w/e.

ETA: OH WAIT! Did my headbutting count?! If it did then I completed this!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

nautilus said:


> Man, I didn't make it. I was only one conversation short, too. On the other hand, I would never have referred to it as "only one conversation" during challenge #1, so that's progress. I came close a few times; now that I'm starting to notice where the opportunities are, I just need to react faster.


Well I'm one short too n rymo hasn't closed the thread yet


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah I got 4 for this challenge and I talked to someone today, but damn I was too late so it doesn't count. Still proud of myself for getting this far.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Sourdog said:


> Yeah I got 4 for this challenge and I talked to someone today, but damn I was too late so it doesn't count. Still proud of myself for getting this far.


I'm sure rymo can extend it a few more days


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

He better.


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

Put me down for challenge #1, I wanna try it


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't have anyone to say hi to. I don't have a normal job. I spend most days at home. I have almost no exposure to women.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Mongoose said:


> I don't have anyone to say hi to. I don't have a normal job. I spend most days at home. I have almost no exposure to women.


Part of the challenge of this is to expose yourself to different situations that you're not used to. Surely there are stores where you live? The mall? Some place where people congregate.

To everyone else, I haven't had time to give this thread much thought this weekend, but today I'll come up with what's going to happen (extension, new challenge, etc.).


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Done n done 

Five by five


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm not putting down 20 dollars for this anymore The time limit has been extended a few times.

It's good to see everyone motivated though. Keep it up


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I didn't extend it recently. Still not sure what the plan is.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

rymo said:


> I didn't extend it recently. Still not sure what the plan is.


The next goal should be to ask someone to dinnrr


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well reporting here, since CHa1 is completed. I´ll try this one in the course of next week. I tried already today - but failed, guess I need a kind of "nerve calmer" before I go out again. It also seems I need to do something more for my looks I dont feel confident about it in these days.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Mh, seems this "challenge" has stopped, I´ll try to write here still, cause it maybe helps to have kind of a diary... talked to 2 women this week:
a) 23-25 old - at the doctors waiting room, found out she lived with her BF in a flat so kept it light, topics were work, high energy prices and the methods of heating the flat.
b) 20-22 old - talked very shortly with a girl at facefood place, made a compliment for her shoes, asked where she got them, she was shy and/or not in the mood to speak/doesnt liked me and answered only very short, turned out shoes were a christmas present, she left in a hurry....


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Well things just got really busy and ****ty for me at the same time a few months ago and I didn't have the motivation to keep the challenges going. Now things are better but I still don't have the motivation lol. If anyone wants to carry the torch and keep things going, I would definitely encourage it. I do believe in the power of exposure and putting yourself out there to change yourself, I'm just not on the right place right now to be running things.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

I think (guess) that exposure "might" work, but its ok if you have no time/energy for continue this. I can put up another challenge which would NO. 3 then. But people should post here if they are still interested in it  I have a kind of script from some PUA site which I could follow on roughly here (I discarded my interest in PUA stuff cause I feel its more for extroverted energetic people but the exercises from it could maybe used here in a watered down form.... watered down ? Yes, the later tasks seem to be too harsh for a SA/depressed person)


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well seems no one interested in the challenge anymore...

I chickened out, I wanted to call a woman from my housing company and somehow ask for date. Well phoning seems even more difficult, as well I only talked to her briefly when I was in her office regarding my flat almost HALF A YEAR AGO lol. Well I sent an e-mail with the question I have and asked how her new year was.......that´s all. Asking her for a date would be pretty pointless anyway...she doesn´t even know me. But as an exposure training it would maybe work. However I cancelled the plan.

I haven´t talked to any other women the last days, will try tomorrow as I have to go to the city. But talking only is really leading to nowwhere so guess need to take a step higher (*shakes* *heartbeating* etc)


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll agree nexus 

If u call her and ask for a date I will also do a similar kind of challenge


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> I'll agree nexus
> 
> If u call her and ask for a date I will also do a similar kind of challenge


Really ? Calling is even more difficult as asking in person imo. Well I dont even got an e-mail back from her. I´ll have to call the janitor then which is an midaged man so not much problem there for me 

I need to drink something probably before I would do call her,maybe take some pills etc. I get wet hands and fast heartbeat even when thinking about it tbh. Also it is so long ago I was in her office. It was summer still she wore a short skirt and was barefeet - quite hot for my taste. But it may be better to not try this thing maybe its offend her and I get trouble with the housing company you never know with girls....:blank:sus:afr But this flat is quite ok I dont want to have trouble with them :b I remember years ago there was a girl which complained about me at the workplace (I did not harrass or touch or so!!!)...I had a talk with one of the CEO which was NOT fun....

Have talked to a female social worker yesterday though, told about my SA and depressions etc. Strangely she also was kind of "nice" and not ugly. There are beautiful women everywhere it suxxxxxxxx. Just go to the city and look around


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Was talking to some girl in work earlier and I think she was trying to flirt with me as she said I smelt nice lol, it was my clothes they smell good cos of the washing powder I use. Nothing to get excited over though, if she wanted me she's either desperate or must of had a whack on the head.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

This is an ancient thread/idea now but I still need to record this because for me, one with severe panic disorder and agoraphobia, this is a huge deal. It took me a little longer due to the agoraphobia rather than social hangups, but I did expose like heck.  One must be held accountable! 

A group of people from a site I frequent (not anxiety related) were meeting up in my city, traveling from as far as Florida. I desperately didn't want to miss out, partially because I'm the queen of excuses and regret it after, and partially from hope I might make some local connections. This required me to meet up with a girl I've barely even communicated with on the site to face my fear of the subway/streetcar/cabs. It worked well. She was scared of being awkward, I was scared of the streetcar. We supported each other. And nope, no anxiety issues in her that she mentioned. Actually, a lot of people said after the fact they almost didn't come because they didn't know what to do with themselves in a room full of strangers. Food for thought. 

So I believe this ties into challenge #1. On Friday night, before meeting up for the main event, I went to the preliminary bar meet which meant solo subway ride. Quite honestly I felt traumatized from that experience alone. I found their hotel but was so shaken from the exposure I stood somewhat dazed in the lobby rather than seeking out the bar. 

Oh, and there's a cute boy in this story. Nutshell: I thought I had a crush on him but I don't. More like a "Hey, you're swell! But..." The fact remains he's still a very nice guy with an insanely chiseled body. Intimidating. We'd been texting for months never having met before. Anyway, I was about to turn around and make a run for it deciding I had done enough work on myself for the month, when I got a text from him asking, "Did you just walk in?" Looked up from the phone and saw him push through the rotating doors and he scooped me up in a giant bear hug. He doesn't know about the disorder perse, but he does know I have pretty large issues with being outside alone and accepts it. *shrugs* He was just so easy breezy like, "Okay, bar's that way!" And those eyes and that smile...I forgot the anxiety for a minute and followed mostly for the cling factor. (with my agoraphobia I'll cling to anyone who's "safe" when outdoors) 

Everything after that got a bit awkward in the understandable way - everyone was new to one another that night and it was a teeny number of people as most would fly in the next morning. But it was still pretty fun and I'm proud I managed to handle two nights of that (the next one far more demanding, socially, but we're talking about saying hi to someone  ) . 

If anything, the weekend seemed to underline the strange variation of social anxiety I have. It was incredibly tiring and I spent all of Sunday in bed feeling horrendous (physically) due to the effort but I'm giving myself a gold star for that mission!


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well I keep this log active as far I am on this forum, no idea if this males sense.

Tried to talk to a woman in a restaurant, asked how the food is..... later I got "bold" told her she has a nice smile. Guess came off as creepy or whatever... she told me she wants to drink her tea and I get on her nerve. Dont compliment women seems to be true... she doesn´t even looked unfriendly or so.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

seafolly said:


> ...


Aw that's awesome!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

seafolly said:


> ....


Good going pimp :b


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nexus777 said:


> Well I keep this log active as far I am on this forum, no idea if this males sense.
> 
> Tried to talk to a woman in a restaurant, asked how the food is..... later I got "bold" told her she has a nice smile. Guess came off as creepy or whatever... she told me she wants to drink her tea and I get on her nerve. Dont compliment women seems to be true... she doesn´t even looked unfriendly or so.


Biotch she was. Strong with the force, you must be. Shame, it is...you try and fail, is the only way...

Use the force.









P.S. I am not your daddy


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Cool man........you are too young for my daddy........ I am over it anyway  She just wanted to drink her tea in quiet,and not be bothered its ok 
But i was too friendly I guess... truth to be told, it maybe she was just 20-22 ( i am bad at judging age anyway! ) or so, I am almost 40 so guess not the right person. Trouble is women in their 30ties are mostly married and/or have children.....


----------

